# Just need to be cleared



## L_Brown (Nov 12, 2010)

These are almost done. 
The Probe is for a 4 gear and the Mustang is a T-jet.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Motorcraft Madness! Those look GREAT!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

They look great!! Like the decals. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I like that 2 tone work!!! Good looking cars!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Really nice paint and decal work! These are going to be cool!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Top notch cars...*

WOW! These are some SLICK Motorcraft red and white puppies!!

Bob...very neat cars you built...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

AWESOME PAINT JOB!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Very nice! Love the "team cars" look!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Larry


----------



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

cool cars L, mustang roadster is inspired! look foward to seeing some chassis's snug under them, take it easy, tony


----------



## L_Brown (Nov 12, 2010)

They are done!
I think when I get then back I will need to put some black trim on the Probe windows.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEET!!!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

They look ready to scram down the first 1/4 mile that comes along. They both look awesome. I like the Probe, unique car you don't see done!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Was that a Bob Glidden car?


----------



## L_Brown (Nov 12, 2010)

The Probe paint job was one Glidden ran on the Thunderbird.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great work & driver detail. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

L_Brown said:


> They are done!
> I think when I get then back I will need to put some black trim on the Probe windows.


Oooooooooooh these look very Kewl done up! BZ


----------

